# Zimbabwe. What can do blacks without whites?



## Baron

Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.

Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN


----------



## August West

Baron said:


> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN


Take off your sheet and hood for a minute and try to learn something.
History of Colonialism in Rhodesia


----------



## frigidweirdo

Baron said:


> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN



Problem is I've been to the old Rhodesia and I know that Zambia, a part of Rhodesia, is actually doing quite okay for itself.

It has a GDP of $3,800 (PPP per capita) to $4,200. 

Not amazing, but it's okay, especially when considering the Zambia doesn't have much going for it. Poor soil, not much to sell, it buys more than it sells, it sells 1/4 of what its exports to China, then South Africa is next. Copper has been one of its biggest industries but this has been falling, 20% of GDP is from agriculture, which isn't bad seeing how difficult it is to be a farmer there. 

But hey, you can just throw things around at dictators who took over from Colonial powers who seem to think that they could just throw the countries back and everything would just work.


----------



## harmonica

I've linked many times how Africa is a shithole
highest poverty/illiteracy/disease/starvation/etc --they've got another disease outbreak again


----------



## Godboy

August West said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your sheet and hood for a minute and try to learn something.
> History of Colonialism in Rhodesia
Click to expand...

Take off your dunce cap and you'll realize that people are responsible for their own actions. When a village is slaughtered by animals with AK 47s, blame them, as opposed to someone who hasn't been alive for centuries.


----------



## Baron

As whities came to Africa they mad it prosperous. As they were kicked out Africa is on the best way to its routs and traditions:

In the Stone Age


----------



## waltky

Zimbabwe tryin'  to make a comeback...




*Zimbabwe's Ruling Party Hopes for Economic Turnaround*
_December 19, 2017 - Less than a month after a military intervention forced longtime leader Robert Mugabe to step down, new leaders of the ruling ZANU-PF party have big plans for Zimbabwe._


> Retired General Sibusiso Moyo announced the military takeover on November 15 and has been appointed to serve as foreign minister. He sees opportunities to revive Zimbabwe’s struggling economy.  “Our primary interest at the moment is economic development and emancipation of our people,” Moyo told VOA’s Zimbabwe Service. Zimbabwe's long-ailing economy will recover, according to Moyo, through direct foreign investment, tourism and exports to worldwide markets.  ZANU-PF hopes to jump-start the economy by collaborating with Zimbabweans in the diaspora and creating a more appealing environment for investment. “We are opening up to all our friends,” Moyo said.
> 
> ‘Zimbabwe isn’t poor’
> 
> The ruling party is right to focus on Zimbabwe’s economy as it defines its post-Mugabe platform, according to Chipo Dendere, a visiting assistant professor of political science at Amherst College in Massachusetts. But to truly open up, the country must come to terms with endemic corruption.  “Zimbabwe isn’t poor,” Dendere told VOA, speaking over the phone from Harare. In fact, the country is endowed with valuable minerals such as gold, diamonds and platinum. But, Dendere said, the wealth has been stolen. During Mugabe’s regime, he and his allies stole more than $2 billion in diamond revenue, according to Partnership Africa Canada (PAC), a group tracking mismanagement of global natural resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe's President, Emmerson Mnangagwa, speaks during the Extraordinary Congress of the ruling ZANU-PF party in Harare, Zimbabwe​
> So far, the government seems to be putting pressure on officials to bring back money, according to Dendere. But with so many people who have stolen, it's unclear how the government will serve a greater good without violating human rights or falling into partisan traps.  “If the government fails to deal with the economic challenges, then Zimbabwe is going to be in great disarray,” Dendere said. Fixing Zimbabwe’s economy begins with addressing its many infrastructure problems, such as pothole-ridden roads and an aging and leaky water system.
> 
> Real change?
> 
> Some, including Dendere, remain skeptical that ZANU-PF will enact real change. “It’s one thing to be excited about a new government. But I think people need to be cognizant of the fact that the people that are in power right now ... are the same people that have been in power for the last 37 years,” Dendere said.  The government has not, in fact, changed, Moyo conceded, but it will do things differently with new personalities in power.  Dendere, meanwhile, questions what’s new. The ideology for the ruling party is unlikely to change, she said, based on language used at the party congress this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A security employee guards a diamond-processing plant in the diamond-rich eastern Marange region of Zimbabwe​
> Still, Moyo sees opportunities for dialogue and improvement. “We are not a government of a party. We are a government of all the people of Zimbabwe. And therefore, when there are issues which need dialogue, they must be discussed in house,” Moyo said.  For Dendere, aspects of ZANU-PF’s legacy are, in fact, worthwhile. “This is the legacy that brought us independence, the end of colonialism. But it’s also the legacy that gave a lot of power to one party and the centralization and consolidation of power around the president and the people that are closest to him.”
> 
> *Space for opposition*


----------



## frigidweirdo

How many of the people writing negative things has actually been to Africa? I'm going to say zero.


----------



## Godboy

frigidweirdo said:


> How many of the people writing negative things has actually been to Africa? I'm going to say zero.


True. Most of us weren't in Germany during world war 2, so who can really say if Nazis were bad? Also, I've never been to Vegas, so was that mass shooting actually a bad thing? I really have no idea.


----------



## WillMunny

Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.


----------



## dannyboys

harmonica said:


> I've linked many times how Africa is a shithole
> highest poverty/illiteracy/disease/starvation/etc --they've got another disease outbreak again


But if you only donate fifty bucks a month to the 'Save The Negro Children' funds all over Africa "Your donation can make a difference!".
I've been hearing/watching this bullshit scam for DECADES and NOTHING EVER CHANGES.


----------



## monkrules

frigidweirdo said:


> How many of the people writing negative things has actually been to Africa? I'm going to say zero.


Most people learn very little when they visit a place. Limited time, limited travel, etc., all combine to restrict learning experiences.

Imo it's probably FAR better to learn through reading books or other works written by people who have spent their careers becoming experts on the things we are interested in learning. There are many ways to learn about places that are probably far more productive than visiting.


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillMunny said:


> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.



Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?


----------



## Godboy

frigidweirdo said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
Click to expand...

Who's better at it is irrelevant. The US is the best at it, but we aren't killing as many people as Africans.


----------



## Aba Incieni

frigidweirdo said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
Click to expand...

The same race that brings prosperity. The question arises, why would anyone mess with them?

Mugabe ran a once prosperous country that was known as "the breadbasket of Africa" into a starving nation with runaway inflation. How can we begin to lose our biases if we refuse to learn the truth?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Aba Incieni said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same race that brings prosperity. The question arises, why would anyone mess with them?
> 
> Mugabe ran a once prosperous country that was known as "the breadbasket of Africa" into a starving nation with runaway inflation. How can we begin to lose our biases if we refuse to learn the truth?
Click to expand...


Mugabe messed Zimbabwe up. Cherry picking facts doesn't get you anywhere. The Ukraine was also considered the bread basket of Europe and Stalin (white guy) manages to induce a massive famine and it's one of the poorest countries in Europe that can't even keep a hold of its own borders. 

Go figure, that's my cherry picking.


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
Click to expand...

blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita


----------



## GHook93

August West said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your sheet and hood for a minute and try to learn something.
> History of Colonialism in Rhodesia
Click to expand...


Colonialism is always the cue point for libs. Funny how many conquered people form prosperous nations after receiving independence. 2,000 years from now, Africa will still blame colonialism for their failure.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
Click to expand...


So you're cherry picking again?

There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time. 

These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind

The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.

Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.

This isn't debate.


----------



## GHook93

waltky said:


> Zimbabwe tryin'  to make a comeback...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zimbabwe's Ruling Party Hopes for Economic Turnaround*
> _December 19, 2017 - Less than a month after a military intervention forced longtime leader Robert Mugabe to step down, new leaders of the ruling ZANU-PF party have big plans for Zimbabwe._
> 
> 
> 
> Retired General Sibusiso Moyo announced the military takeover on November 15 and has been appointed to serve as foreign minister. He sees opportunities to revive Zimbabwe’s struggling economy.  “Our primary interest at the moment is economic development and emancipation of our people,” Moyo told VOA’s Zimbabwe Service. Zimbabwe's long-ailing economy will recover, according to Moyo, through direct foreign investment, tourism and exports to worldwide markets.  ZANU-PF hopes to jump-start the economy by collaborating with Zimbabweans in the diaspora and creating a more appealing environment for investment. “We are opening up to all our friends,” Moyo said.
> 
> ‘Zimbabwe isn’t poor’
> 
> The ruling party is right to focus on Zimbabwe’s economy as it defines its post-Mugabe platform, according to Chipo Dendere, a visiting assistant professor of political science at Amherst College in Massachusetts. But to truly open up, the country must come to terms with endemic corruption.  “Zimbabwe isn’t poor,” Dendere told VOA, speaking over the phone from Harare. In fact, the country is endowed with valuable minerals such as gold, diamonds and platinum. But, Dendere said, the wealth has been stolen. During Mugabe’s regime, he and his allies stole more than $2 billion in diamond revenue, according to Partnership Africa Canada (PAC), a group tracking mismanagement of global natural resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe's President, Emmerson Mnangagwa, speaks during the Extraordinary Congress of the ruling ZANU-PF party in Harare, Zimbabwe​
> So far, the government seems to be putting pressure on officials to bring back money, according to Dendere. But with so many people who have stolen, it's unclear how the government will serve a greater good without violating human rights or falling into partisan traps.  “If the government fails to deal with the economic challenges, then Zimbabwe is going to be in great disarray,” Dendere said. Fixing Zimbabwe’s economy begins with addressing its many infrastructure problems, such as pothole-ridden roads and an aging and leaky water system.
> 
> Real change?
> 
> Some, including Dendere, remain skeptical that ZANU-PF will enact real change. “It’s one thing to be excited about a new government. But I think people need to be cognizant of the fact that the people that are in power right now ... are the same people that have been in power for the last 37 years,” Dendere said.  The government has not, in fact, changed, Moyo conceded, but it will do things differently with new personalities in power.  Dendere, meanwhile, questions what’s new. The ideology for the ruling party is unlikely to change, she said, based on language used at the party congress this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A security employee guards a diamond-processing plant in the diamond-rich eastern Marange region of Zimbabwe​
> Still, Moyo sees opportunities for dialogue and improvement. “We are not a government of a party. We are a government of all the people of Zimbabwe. And therefore, when there are issues which need dialogue, they must be discussed in house,” Moyo said.  For Dendere, aspects of ZANU-PF’s legacy are, in fact, worthwhile. “This is the legacy that brought us independence, the end of colonialism. But it’s also the legacy that gave a lot of power to one party and the centralization and consolidation of power around the president and the people that are closest to him.”
> 
> *Space for opposition*
Click to expand...


My guess is same corruption, just a different leader. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## frigidweirdo

GHook93 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your sheet and hood for a minute and try to learn something.
> History of Colonialism in Rhodesia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonialism is always the cue point for libs. Funny how many conquered people form prosperous nations after receiving independence. 2,000 years from now, Africa will still blame colonialism for their failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Funny how there are plenty of African nations that are getting on with it that you lot have no fucking clue about.

Do you Zambia? Used to be part of the British Rhodesia. It's doing okay. 

The problems it has are generally down to the problems that the geography gives it.

When I was in Lusaka I went to the city fair with an Australian dairy farmer who was volunteering there. He was looking for funding so that he could help dairy farmers.

Basically the western cows that produce a lot of milk in the West, don't produce much milk in Africa because the grass isn't suitable for them to exist there. The cows native to the area don't produce much milk because they have adapted to the grass of the region. This particular dairy farmer wanted to try and get cows that produced more milk, the problem is that the milk gets produced because of what goes into the cow, and the land is harsh.

So, with food always going to be a struggle because a lot of African soil isn't that great for farming.

Their main exports are from mining, 25% of which go to China. Copper makes up 65% of their exports. 

The country is always going to be poorer because it really doesn't have the food security that is required to allow a lot of people to enter the non-agricultural workforce. 

Agriculture is 20% of GDP and 85% of employment in the country. It take 85% of people to produce food in order for people to live.

In the US it's 1.5% and the US produces more than enough food. 

That's the difference here.


----------



## frigidweirdo

GHook93 said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe tryin'  to make a comeback...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zimbabwe's Ruling Party Hopes for Economic Turnaround*
> _December 19, 2017 - Less than a month after a military intervention forced longtime leader Robert Mugabe to step down, new leaders of the ruling ZANU-PF party have big plans for Zimbabwe._
> 
> 
> 
> Retired General Sibusiso Moyo announced the military takeover on November 15 and has been appointed to serve as foreign minister. He sees opportunities to revive Zimbabwe’s struggling economy.  “Our primary interest at the moment is economic development and emancipation of our people,” Moyo told VOA’s Zimbabwe Service. Zimbabwe's long-ailing economy will recover, according to Moyo, through direct foreign investment, tourism and exports to worldwide markets.  ZANU-PF hopes to jump-start the economy by collaborating with Zimbabweans in the diaspora and creating a more appealing environment for investment. “We are opening up to all our friends,” Moyo said.
> 
> ‘Zimbabwe isn’t poor’
> 
> The ruling party is right to focus on Zimbabwe’s economy as it defines its post-Mugabe platform, according to Chipo Dendere, a visiting assistant professor of political science at Amherst College in Massachusetts. But to truly open up, the country must come to terms with endemic corruption.  “Zimbabwe isn’t poor,” Dendere told VOA, speaking over the phone from Harare. In fact, the country is endowed with valuable minerals such as gold, diamonds and platinum. But, Dendere said, the wealth has been stolen. During Mugabe’s regime, he and his allies stole more than $2 billion in diamond revenue, according to Partnership Africa Canada (PAC), a group tracking mismanagement of global natural resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe's President, Emmerson Mnangagwa, speaks during the Extraordinary Congress of the ruling ZANU-PF party in Harare, Zimbabwe​
> So far, the government seems to be putting pressure on officials to bring back money, according to Dendere. But with so many people who have stolen, it's unclear how the government will serve a greater good without violating human rights or falling into partisan traps.  “If the government fails to deal with the economic challenges, then Zimbabwe is going to be in great disarray,” Dendere said. Fixing Zimbabwe’s economy begins with addressing its many infrastructure problems, such as pothole-ridden roads and an aging and leaky water system.
> 
> Real change?
> 
> Some, including Dendere, remain skeptical that ZANU-PF will enact real change. “It’s one thing to be excited about a new government. But I think people need to be cognizant of the fact that the people that are in power right now ... are the same people that have been in power for the last 37 years,” Dendere said.  The government has not, in fact, changed, Moyo conceded, but it will do things differently with new personalities in power.  Dendere, meanwhile, questions what’s new. The ideology for the ruling party is unlikely to change, she said, based on language used at the party congress this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A security employee guards a diamond-processing plant in the diamond-rich eastern Marange region of Zimbabwe​
> Still, Moyo sees opportunities for dialogue and improvement. “We are not a government of a party. We are a government of all the people of Zimbabwe. And therefore, when there are issues which need dialogue, they must be discussed in house,” Moyo said.  For Dendere, aspects of ZANU-PF’s legacy are, in fact, worthwhile. “This is the legacy that brought us independence, the end of colonialism. But it’s also the legacy that gave a lot of power to one party and the centralization and consolidation of power around the president and the people that are closest to him.”
> 
> *Space for opposition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is same corruption, just a different leader.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Just like the US then?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

GHook93 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your sheet and hood for a minute and try to learn something.
> History of Colonialism in Rhodesia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonialism is always the cue point for libs. Funny how many conquered people form prosperous nations after receiving independence. 2,000 years from now, Africa will still blame colonialism for their failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


According to Liberal logic, Ireland should be poorer than Ethiopia.

Because Britain conquered, and abused Ireland.

But, Ethiopia was not colonized.


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
Click to expand...

in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda

as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....


> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness


look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
Click to expand...

Expanded Homicide Data Table 6


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context. 

You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up. 

Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society? 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf

If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.

Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too. 

Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain

Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher. 

Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs. 

Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves. 

The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes. 

But you don't want to dig. 

The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
Click to expand...


Wow, you've post a link that I'm not going to look at because you've not posted anything else.


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your sheet and hood for a minute and try to learn something.
> History of Colonialism in Rhodesia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonialism is always the cue point for libs. Funny how many conquered people form prosperous nations after receiving independence. 2,000 years from now, Africa will still blame colonialism for their failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Liberal logic, Ireland should be poorer than Ethiopia.
> 
> Because Britain conquered, and abused Ireland.
> 
> But, Ethiopia was not colonized.
Click to expand...


Er... that's not liberal logic, that's YOUR simple logic. 

The problem is, when liberals try their hardest to keep things simple so you can understand them, you suddenly say "but you didn't talk about the Superbowl final in 1932, therefore you must be ignoring it", so then the liberal writes a 1,000 word reply thinking this is what you want, and then you bitch and moan that it's more than one sentence and you can't cope with more than one sentence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your sheet and hood for a minute and try to learn something.
> History of Colonialism in Rhodesia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonialism is always the cue point for libs. Funny how many conquered people form prosperous nations after receiving independence. 2,000 years from now, Africa will still blame colonialism for their failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Liberal logic, Ireland should be poorer than Ethiopia.
> 
> Because Britain conquered, and abused Ireland.
> 
> But, Ethiopia was not colonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er... that's not liberal logic, that's YOUR simple logic.
> 
> The problem is, when liberals try their hardest to keep things simple so you can understand them, you suddenly say "but you didn't talk about the Superbowl final in 1932, therefore you must be ignoring it", so then the liberal writes a 1,000 word reply thinking this is what you want, and then you bitch and moan that it's more than one sentence and you can't cope with more than one sentence.
Click to expand...

]

Off topic babbling because obviously I'm right.


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, but Rhodesia was one of the most prosperous states in the world. Like South Africa and other ruined by blacks countries.Probably it would be racist, but the sad reality is no one African country can be effectively run without whites. As exception can be some former colonies like Kenya or Angola where presence of whites as advisors, engineers, physicians, attorneys etc. is until now very strong.
> The point is when blacks ruin their countries why 'bad whites' must pay for it.Blacks shall feed their folks by themselves and forget to ask 'bad racist whites' for help.
> 
> Zimbabwe: Deadline for Mugabe to resign passes - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your sheet and hood for a minute and try to learn something.
> History of Colonialism in Rhodesia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonialism is always the cue point for libs. Funny how many conquered people form prosperous nations after receiving independence. 2,000 years from now, Africa will still blame colonialism for their failure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Liberal logic, Ireland should be poorer than Ethiopia.
> 
> Because Britain conquered, and abused Ireland.
> 
> But, Ethiopia was not colonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er... that's not liberal logic, that's YOUR simple logic.
> 
> The problem is, when liberals try their hardest to keep things simple so you can understand them, you suddenly say "but you didn't talk about the Superbowl final in 1932, therefore you must be ignoring it", so then the liberal writes a 1,000 word reply thinking this is what you want, and then you bitch and moan that it's more than one sentence and you can't cope with more than one sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]
> 
> Off topic babbling because obviously I'm right.
Click to expand...


Not at all. I can give you plenty of reasons why things are different.


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you've post a link that I'm not going to look at because you've not posted anything else.
Click to expand...

??


----------



## miketx

Classic examples of how regressives root for failure and cannot be told the truth.


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without whites blacks actually do an excellent job of slaughtering each other in large numbers.  Always for the stupidest reasons.  Even in America our blacks have a perfect track record of murdering each other whenever the newest Nike Air Jordan hits the stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
Click to expand...

ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
it's poverty + the culture
the poverty is a product of the culture + history


----------



## miketx

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
Click to expand...

Many blacks are taught from a young age to disrespect authority and I've even heard parents complaining when their kid was caught stealing saying he had a right to take the stuff he stole.  It'll be a long time before this shit stops if it ever does. And democrats want to keep them right where they are and lie to them every 4 years.


----------



## harmonica

miketx said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many blacks are taught from a young age to disrespect authority and I've even heard parents complaining when their kid was caught stealing saying he had a right to take the stuff he stole.  It'll be a long time before this shit stops if it ever does. And democrats want to keep them right where they are and lie to them every 4 years.
Click to expand...

if anyone has seen the BLM video I've posted, the black kindergarten teacher not only says ''we need to start killing people'',  she also yells:


> Among the more than four minute racial tirade, she shouts: 'Teach your kids to throw that f***ing cop car in the garbage'.


Seattle teacher's profane speech calls for murder | Daily Mail Online

and then they taught that little black girl crying over Kieth Scott that's it's ok to be a criminal-------with a GUN------to RESIST arrest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they teach her the POLICE are bad--the criminal is good


----------



## TheParser

I hope that I am on topic when I point to  one area in which European/American influence has been *problematic * in Africa.

This morning, I read an article that said: "In Zambia -- as across much of Africa -- people are getting fatter."

1. 15.3% of African women are obese, up from 11.4% a decade earlier.
2. 5.6% of African men are obese, up from 2.5%.

(In the United States. about 36% of each gender is obese.)

Why?

One answer: Western-style fast food.

"Diabetes, barely heard of here  not long ago, now affects 4.1% of Zambians."

One local nutritionist says, "People need to go back to their roots. They need to know that whatever we're growing in our country is actually quite healthy."

Source: "For Africans, prosperity is inviting obesity" by Ann M. Simmons in the _Los Angeles Times_, December 21, 2017.




P.S. I read in another source that many Africans have traditionally never suffered  from certain cancers, for the traditional African diet has included a lot of fiber.


----------



## August West

Baron said:


> As whities came to Africa they mad it prosperous. As they were kicked out Africa is on the best way to its routs and traditions:
> 
> In the Stone Age


They made it prosperous for themselves, not the people who were actually doing the work.


----------



## harmonica

August West said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> As whities came to Africa they mad it prosperous. As they were kicked out Africa is on the best way to its routs and traditions:
> 
> In the Stone Age
> 
> 
> 
> They made it prosperous for themselves, not the people who were actually doing the work.
Click to expand...

agree--but a lot of Africa would still be in the ''stone age'' if not for whites
some of them didn't even have a written history/written language/etc


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you've post a link that I'm not going to look at because you've not posted anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??
Click to expand...


Try words.


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's better at slaughtering each other in large numbers, whites or blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
Click to expand...


Blacks in certain countries do. 

A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real. 

Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here? 

You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it. 

Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality. 

There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
Click to expand...

but:
blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
Click to expand...

the culture of ''kids'' having kids and not knowing how to raise them
and/or no father to give them discipline--which leads to the kids doing poorly in school or not even graduating--which leads to poor jobs/stress/anger/etc---then they have kids and the cycle goes on and on


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks murder at a much, much higher rate than whites--well over 4 times the rate
> the Hutus slaughtered more in a much smaller amount of time than the Holocaust in WW2....more of the Hutu population participated in the direct killings per capita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
Click to expand...

the culture where blacks commit more rape/ murder/ hate crimes /etc per capita at huge rates compared to whites


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> 
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
Click to expand...


Do they? 

Where are your figures for this? 

7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> 
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the culture of ''kids'' having kids and not knowing how to raise them
> and/or no father to give them discipline--which leads to the kids doing poorly in school or not even graduating--which leads to poor jobs/stress/anger/etc---then they have kids and the cycle goes on and on
Click to expand...


The cycle does go on. And the attitude in America is "we don't care, we'll just let them rot".


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're cherry picking again?
> 
> There have been times when whites have also committed mass slaughter in a small space of time.
> 
> These 15 Horrifying Massacres From Human History Will Destroy Your Faith In Mankind
> 
> The massacre in Rwanda was brutal, but no more brutal than other brutal massacres.
> 
> Your argument is as weak as hot water posing as tea. You're pulling facts out of your ass and then trying to show that this one fact represents the whole of a continent while ignoring other facts from other places.
> 
> This isn't debate.
> 
> 
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including* 58.5%* of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the culture where blacks commit more rape/ murder/ hate crimes /etc per capita at huge rates compared to whites
Click to expand...


Is that all you can say? Seriously?


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
Click to expand...

jesus christ--you have never researched this subject, have you--except for maybe Rev Wright's preaching!!!

[QUOTEWhat about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.][/QUOTE]



> In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.





> Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was *seven times *higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.


FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?



> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile violent crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were* overrepresented* in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness


Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia

Table 43

black population about 13%  ...white population about 67%
you can do math--yes?? blacks are committing crime/murder at MUCH higher rates than whites

the numbers are right THERE!!.....you can't deny them
you do know what per capita means??  they are very hurtful words to blacks


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> 
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ--you have never researched this subject, have you--except for maybe Rev Wright's preaching!!!
> 
> [QUOTEWhat about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was *seven times *higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile violent crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were* overrepresented* in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Table 43
> 
> black population about 13%  ...white population about 67%
> you can do math--yes?? blacks are committing crime/murder at MUCH higher rates than whites
> 
> the numbers are right THERE!!.....you can't deny them
> you do know what per capita means??  they are very hurtful words to blacks
Click to expand...


I know what the statistics are.

But we also spoke about there being other things, "cultural" things, such as black people having gone through slavery and segregation.


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the US, right now--blacks commit murder at a much higher rate--are you afraid of the truth?? over *FOUR *times the rate of whites
> cherry picking??   hahahhahahahahhaah
> obviously the whites are more intelligent and are ''better'' at slaughtering--but that doesn't mean they are more violent, etc
> the blacks are still using medieval weapons to slaughter, as they did in Rwanda
> 
> as a group, per capita, the blacks murder more.....
> look at these numbers!!!!!! OMG
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
Click to expand...

where's JQPublic???--he says you are wrong...the blacks are doing fine


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ--you have never researched this subject, have you--except for maybe Rev Wright's preaching!!!
> 
> [QUOTEWhat about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was *seven times *higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile violent crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were* overrepresented* in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Table 43
> 
> black population about 13%  ...white population about 67%
> you can do math--yes?? blacks are committing crime/murder at MUCH higher rates than whites
> 
> the numbers are right THERE!!.....you can't deny them
> you do know what per capita means??  they are very hurtful words to blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the statistics are.
> 
> But we also spoke about there being other things, "cultural" things, such as black people having gone through slavery and segregation.
Click to expand...

in post #44 you denied the statistics I stated
so, now, you agree with my stats??


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. Am I afraid of the truth? No. I'm afraid of people making arguments by using cherry picked facts out of context.
> 
> You say "cherry picking?? hahahahahahahahahaah" and yet, you didn't bring this fact up.
> 
> Now, why do black people commit more crimes, and more murders in the US? Is it because they're black? Or is it because of the history of the US black people have been sent to the bottom of the pile and left to rot by society?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/480250/bulletin.pdf
> 
> If you look at figure 1.01 Ethnicity proportions throughout the CJS, 2014 you'll see that in the UK black people also commit a lot more crimes than white people. But they make up much more of the prison population than the number of arrests and the like.
> 
> Figure 3.01 shows that they're 50% more likely to be victims of crime too.
> 
> Poverty rates among ethnic groups in Great Britain
> 
> Black Africans have a 45% poverty rate compared to 30% for black Caribbeans and 20% for white people. So, poverty is higher, crime is higher.
> 
> Figure 4.02 shows population distribution and black people are far more likely to live in London. Nearly 60% of black people live in London. Nearly 80% of stop and searches on blacks are in London. 60% of these stop and searches are to do with drugs.
> 
> Figure 4.09 shows that black's highest crime is robbery, an economic crime along with drug dealing. Fraud is second, drugs are third. This is where a lot of people in poverty commit crimes, crime in order to enrich themselves.
> 
> The more you dig, the more you find out it's not just about someone being black for the reason why they commit crimes.
> 
> But you don't want to dig.
> 
> The countries with the most crime in the world, don't have large black populations. Like Honduras.
> 
> 
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where's JQPublic???--he says you are wrong...the blacks are doing fine
Click to expand...


I couldn't give a fuck about JQPublic. This is me and you debating.


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ--you have never researched this subject, have you--except for maybe Rev Wright's preaching!!!
> 
> [QUOTEWhat about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was *seven times *higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile violent crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were* overrepresented* in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Table 43
> 
> black population about 13%  ...white population about 67%
> you can do math--yes?? blacks are committing crime/murder at MUCH higher rates than whites
> 
> the numbers are right THERE!!.....you can't deny them
> you do know what per capita means??  they are very hurtful words to blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the statistics are.
> 
> But we also spoke about there being other things, "cultural" things, such as black people having gone through slavery and segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in post #44 you denied the statistics I stated
> so, now, you agree with my stats??
Click to expand...


No, I didn't deny your statistics. I asked for your statistics. But you failed to produce them. So how can I agree or disagree?


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ--you have never researched this subject, have you--except for maybe Rev Wright's preaching!!!
> 
> [QUOTEWhat about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was *seven times *higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile violent crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were* overrepresented* in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Table 43
> 
> black population about 13%  ...white population about 67%
> you can do math--yes?? blacks are committing crime/murder at MUCH higher rates than whites
> 
> the numbers are right THERE!!.....you can't deny them
> you do know what per capita means??  they are very hurtful words to blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the statistics are.
> 
> But we also spoke about there being other things, "cultural" things, such as black people having gone through slavery and segregation.
Click to expand...

those are possibly part of the causation of their problems

and the blacks in Africa were screwed over by the Brits, Frogs, Belgians, etc
seems like the blacks did not *originally* have the culture and/or intelligence to stop the whites from ''screwing'' them over
.....the whites were superior in technology/information/communication/etc----
the book _Guns, Germs, and Steel, _the author implies the difference in societies is geography, food production, domesticated animals
--my Kenyan friend said the Africans didn't have a ''need'' for ships/technology/written language--this _before _the whites came.....
..but the whites didn't have a ''need'' to explore the world.....
...the people that ''want'' to better themselves usually do
..the people that like the status quo--make out just enough to get by, those that *don't *have that entrepreneurial spirit--''I want something better and bigger'', are ''lazy''---usually don't do well financially/etc
...the tribes in Africa were just getting by---they weren't getting advanced--long *before *the whites came


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> 
> 
> jesus christ--you have never researched this subject, have you--except for maybe Rev Wright's preaching!!!
> 
> [QUOTEWhat about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was *seven times *higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile violent crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were* overrepresented* in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Table 43
> 
> black population about 13%  ...white population about 67%
> you can do math--yes?? blacks are committing crime/murder at MUCH higher rates than whites
> 
> the numbers are right THERE!!.....you can't deny them
> you do know what per capita means??  they are very hurtful words to blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the statistics are.
> 
> But we also spoke about there being other things, "cultural" things, such as black people having gone through slavery and segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in post #44 you denied the statistics I stated
> so, now, you agree with my stats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't deny your statistics. I asked for your statistics. But you failed to produce them. So how can I agree or disagree?
Click to expand...

here's another:
blacks commit more hate crimes per capita at over TWICE the rate of whites
Offenders


----------



## harmonica

frigidweirdo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok -- blacks do commit more crime per capita
> poverty has something to do with it....but lot's of whites are poor that don't commit crime
> my father lived during the DEPRESSION, and didn't commit crime
> it's poverty + the culture
> the poverty is a product of the culture + history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where's JQPublic???--he says you are wrong...the blacks are doing fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't give a fuck about JQPublic. This is me and you debating.
Click to expand...

he's a big anti-white guy/girl/something


----------



## harmonica

...the blacks were FAR, far behind the whites---long BEFORE the whites came--in technology/written language/ etc
so the whites didn't keep their intelligence down--- then---so it's hard to argue that slavery, colonialism, etc kept the blacks from achieving greater things
...sure, slavery, etc is a part--small part of it.....but the blacks were always behind
....


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jesus christ--you have never researched this subject, have you--except for maybe Rev Wright's preaching!!!
> 
> [QUOTEWhat about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was *seven times *higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for *52%* of juvenile violent crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and *67%* for robbery. Black youths were* overrepresented* in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Table 43
> 
> black population about 13%  ...white population about 67%
> you can do math--yes?? blacks are committing crime/murder at MUCH higher rates than whites
> 
> the numbers are right THERE!!.....you can't deny them
> you do know what per capita means??  they are very hurtful words to blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the statistics are.
> 
> But we also spoke about there being other things, "cultural" things, such as black people having gone through slavery and segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are possibly part of the causation of their problems
> 
> and the blacks in Africa were screwed over by the Brits, Frogs, Belgians, etc
> seems like the blacks did not *originally* have the culture and/or intelligence to stop the whites from ''screwing'' them over
> .....the whites were superior in technology/information/communication/etc----
> the book _Guns, Germs, and Steel, _the author implies the difference in societies is geography, food production, domesticated animals
> --my Kenyan friend said the Africans didn't have a ''need'' for ships/technology/written language--this _before _the whites came.....
> ..but the whites didn't have a ''need'' to explore the world.....
> ...the people that ''want'' to better themselves usually do
> ..the people that like the status quo--make out just enough to get by, those that *don't *have that entrepreneurial spirit--''I want something better and bigger'', are ''lazy''---usually don't do well financially/etc
> ...the tribes in Africa were just getting by---they weren't getting advanced--long *before *the whites came
Click to expand...


The Africans had the skills necessary to survive in the harsh environment of Africa. The whites went in and took what they wanted. Some people made it rich. Diamonds were worth a lot in Europe because they'd had the food supplies to have people not working in food.

In the US 1.5% of people work in Agriculture which is enough to feed the country and more. 

In Zambia 85% of people work in Agriculture which is barely enough to feed the country. 

That's not difference in INTELLIGENCE, it's a difference in GEOGRAPHY. It's not so hard to understand, is it? 

No, black people didn't have a need for writing before white people came along, because they had to SURVIVE first. The whites came in an were able to use the support network from home, ship off goods that were worth a lot of money in the west but not worth much in Africa and make themselves rich to import foreign food.


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks in certain countries do.
> 
> A lot of whites in poverty don't commit crimes, and a lot of blacks in poverty don't commit crimes. Cherry picking doesn't make things real.
> 
> Is it the culture? What do you mean by "culture" here?
> 
> You say it's "a product of the culture", well, potentially. The culture here is that black people went through slavery, segregation and discrimination on a large scale. This clearly has something to do with it.
> 
> Potentially there's something in the make up of the people too. Africa is a harsh place and to survive, which is what Africans have been doing for a long time, you need to be tough. China had an abundance of food, they didn't need to be tough. Europeans had more food. The animals in Africa are tougher, the people are tougher, it's a part of the mentality.
> 
> There is also a sense of entitlement. I don't know where this came from, but it does exist. Then again it also exists within other communities. African politics is corrupt, different tribes get in power and then hand out the benefits and mess over the other tribes. But that sounds just like US politics too, only without the tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> but:
> blacks in poverty commit crimes/murder at a MUCH higher rate than whites
> they commit murder at over FOUR times the rate of whites---a HUGE difference--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they?
> 
> Where are your figures for this?
> 
> 7% of white people are in poverty, 25% of black people are in poverty, 7*4=28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where's JQPublic???--he says you are wrong...the blacks are doing fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't give a fuck about JQPublic. This is me and you debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a big anti-white guy/girl/something
Click to expand...


So?


----------



## frigidweirdo

harmonica said:


> ...the blacks were FAR, far behind the whites---long BEFORE the whites came--in technology/written language/ etc
> so the whites didn't keep their intelligence down--- then---so it's hard to argue that slavery, colonialism, etc kept the blacks from achieving greater things
> ...sure, slavery, etc is a part--small part of it.....but the blacks were always behind
> ....



Yes, they were. As I've said, it's mostly down to food. 

Intelligence is what? Is a spider unintelligent? Well, if it can put up a web near an electric light and get a lot of insects to eat, that's not stupid. Intelligence depends on the context of the place you're in. 

The problem was that the whites came in more developed, they had people who didn't need to grow crops for a living, they could do something else. 

Ever played Civilization games? You basically get a new unit of something that's superior to your enemy's and you can try and destroy them before they manage to get this weapon. Same thing here. 

The number of people working in agriculture in the UK in 1800 was far different from the number working in agriculture in Africa in 1800. There's the difference. All great empires were places where there were enough people who didn't need to produce food to be able to develop the empire. 

So blacks were always behind. Then they were shipped to Africa and treated as Untermenschen. The whites, especially in the South, were not willing to allow blacks to advance. And so many of them stayed down. Now the very same whites are complaining that black people didn't develop. Er... what?


----------



## TheParser

*BULLETIN

*
I have just read that the new government of Zimbabwe has decided to return some land to a Caucasian farmer and may be planning to invite other Caucasian farmers whose land was confiscated years ago to return to the country.

It is always nice to report constructive and positive news.

Who knows? Maybe the new government will even treat gay people more kindly. According to some media reports, their lives are currently  very difficult.


----------



## westwall

frigidweirdo said:


> How many of the people writing negative things has actually been to Africa? I'm going to say zero.







A trip to Victoria Falls doesn't make you an expert, junior.  I've lived and worked in Africa over a period of many years.  Zambia is one of the country's I have had contracts in.  The reason why it is as well off as it is can be attributed to its mineral wealth.  If the government weren't so corrupt, the population would be at least twice as wealthy as they currently are.  It is one of the few countries in Africa that can export energy, and China has been one of its main trading partners for years.  

And yes, it is a shithole.  Especially if you are a part of the LGBTQ community.


----------



## GHook93

frigidweirdo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe tryin'  to make a comeback...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zimbabwe's Ruling Party Hopes for Economic Turnaround*
> _December 19, 2017 - Less than a month after a military intervention forced longtime leader Robert Mugabe to step down, new leaders of the ruling ZANU-PF party have big plans for Zimbabwe._
> 
> 
> 
> Retired General Sibusiso Moyo announced the military takeover on November 15 and has been appointed to serve as foreign minister. He sees opportunities to revive Zimbabwe’s struggling economy.  “Our primary interest at the moment is economic development and emancipation of our people,” Moyo told VOA’s Zimbabwe Service. Zimbabwe's long-ailing economy will recover, according to Moyo, through direct foreign investment, tourism and exports to worldwide markets.  ZANU-PF hopes to jump-start the economy by collaborating with Zimbabweans in the diaspora and creating a more appealing environment for investment. “We are opening up to all our friends,” Moyo said.
> 
> ‘Zimbabwe isn’t poor’
> 
> The ruling party is right to focus on Zimbabwe’s economy as it defines its post-Mugabe platform, according to Chipo Dendere, a visiting assistant professor of political science at Amherst College in Massachusetts. But to truly open up, the country must come to terms with endemic corruption.  “Zimbabwe isn’t poor,” Dendere told VOA, speaking over the phone from Harare. In fact, the country is endowed with valuable minerals such as gold, diamonds and platinum. But, Dendere said, the wealth has been stolen. During Mugabe’s regime, he and his allies stole more than $2 billion in diamond revenue, according to Partnership Africa Canada (PAC), a group tracking mismanagement of global natural resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe's President, Emmerson Mnangagwa, speaks during the Extraordinary Congress of the ruling ZANU-PF party in Harare, Zimbabwe​
> So far, the government seems to be putting pressure on officials to bring back money, according to Dendere. But with so many people who have stolen, it's unclear how the government will serve a greater good without violating human rights or falling into partisan traps.  “If the government fails to deal with the economic challenges, then Zimbabwe is going to be in great disarray,” Dendere said. Fixing Zimbabwe’s economy begins with addressing its many infrastructure problems, such as pothole-ridden roads and an aging and leaky water system.
> 
> Real change?
> 
> Some, including Dendere, remain skeptical that ZANU-PF will enact real change. “It’s one thing to be excited about a new government. But I think people need to be cognizant of the fact that the people that are in power right now ... are the same people that have been in power for the last 37 years,” Dendere said.  The government has not, in fact, changed, Moyo conceded, but it will do things differently with new personalities in power.  Dendere, meanwhile, questions what’s new. The ideology for the ruling party is unlikely to change, she said, based on language used at the party congress this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A security employee guards a diamond-processing plant in the diamond-rich eastern Marange region of Zimbabwe​
> Still, Moyo sees opportunities for dialogue and improvement. “We are not a government of a party. We are a government of all the people of Zimbabwe. And therefore, when there are issues which need dialogue, they must be discussed in house,” Moyo said.  For Dendere, aspects of ZANU-PF’s legacy are, in fact, worthwhile. “This is the legacy that brought us independence, the end of colonialism. But it’s also the legacy that gave a lot of power to one party and the centralization and consolidation of power around the president and the people that are closest to him.”
> 
> *Space for opposition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is same corruption, just a different leader.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the US then?
Click to expand...


You are free to go live in Africa if you believe not every country over there is a shithole.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## frigidweirdo

GHook93 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe tryin'  to make a comeback...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zimbabwe's Ruling Party Hopes for Economic Turnaround*
> _December 19, 2017 - Less than a month after a military intervention forced longtime leader Robert Mugabe to step down, new leaders of the ruling ZANU-PF party have big plans for Zimbabwe._
> 
> 
> 
> Retired General Sibusiso Moyo announced the military takeover on November 15 and has been appointed to serve as foreign minister. He sees opportunities to revive Zimbabwe’s struggling economy.  “Our primary interest at the moment is economic development and emancipation of our people,” Moyo told VOA’s Zimbabwe Service. Zimbabwe's long-ailing economy will recover, according to Moyo, through direct foreign investment, tourism and exports to worldwide markets.  ZANU-PF hopes to jump-start the economy by collaborating with Zimbabweans in the diaspora and creating a more appealing environment for investment. “We are opening up to all our friends,” Moyo said.
> 
> ‘Zimbabwe isn’t poor’
> 
> The ruling party is right to focus on Zimbabwe’s economy as it defines its post-Mugabe platform, according to Chipo Dendere, a visiting assistant professor of political science at Amherst College in Massachusetts. But to truly open up, the country must come to terms with endemic corruption.  “Zimbabwe isn’t poor,” Dendere told VOA, speaking over the phone from Harare. In fact, the country is endowed with valuable minerals such as gold, diamonds and platinum. But, Dendere said, the wealth has been stolen. During Mugabe’s regime, he and his allies stole more than $2 billion in diamond revenue, according to Partnership Africa Canada (PAC), a group tracking mismanagement of global natural resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe's President, Emmerson Mnangagwa, speaks during the Extraordinary Congress of the ruling ZANU-PF party in Harare, Zimbabwe​
> So far, the government seems to be putting pressure on officials to bring back money, according to Dendere. But with so many people who have stolen, it's unclear how the government will serve a greater good without violating human rights or falling into partisan traps.  “If the government fails to deal with the economic challenges, then Zimbabwe is going to be in great disarray,” Dendere said. Fixing Zimbabwe’s economy begins with addressing its many infrastructure problems, such as pothole-ridden roads and an aging and leaky water system.
> 
> Real change?
> 
> Some, including Dendere, remain skeptical that ZANU-PF will enact real change. “It’s one thing to be excited about a new government. But I think people need to be cognizant of the fact that the people that are in power right now ... are the same people that have been in power for the last 37 years,” Dendere said.  The government has not, in fact, changed, Moyo conceded, but it will do things differently with new personalities in power.  Dendere, meanwhile, questions what’s new. The ideology for the ruling party is unlikely to change, she said, based on language used at the party congress this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A security employee guards a diamond-processing plant in the diamond-rich eastern Marange region of Zimbabwe​
> Still, Moyo sees opportunities for dialogue and improvement. “We are not a government of a party. We are a government of all the people of Zimbabwe. And therefore, when there are issues which need dialogue, they must be discussed in house,” Moyo said.  For Dendere, aspects of ZANU-PF’s legacy are, in fact, worthwhile. “This is the legacy that brought us independence, the end of colonialism. But it’s also the legacy that gave a lot of power to one party and the centralization and consolidation of power around the president and the people that are closest to him.”
> 
> *Space for opposition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess is same corruption, just a different leader.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the US then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are free to go live in Africa if you believe not every country over there is a shithole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Oh, that argument again.... wow.


----------



## harmonica

the Africans didn't even know/follow basic farming techniques !!!!
How To Kill A Country
10 Reasons Why Africa's Food & Agriculture Industries Are Failing


----------

